
Plop: A Slack chatbot built using Glitch - twww
https://medium.com/@teawaterwire/makers-glitch-amour-e4d2f5869d4d
======
sleepychu
I found this article really difficult to read because of all the inline
emojis, maybe I'm just getting old? :-(

The problems you found with the editor (no search?!) tell me that OIDEs still
aren't ready for me. That said I'm a fairly atypical user. I probably touch my
mouse 10 times a day total.

~~~
optimuspaul
> I found this article really difficult to read because of all the inline
> emojis, maybe I'm just getting old? :-(

It was distracting at first, but I was glad the were less frequent down
further. They didn't add much to the article except noise.

------
Impossible
It's a pretty funny title because the startup the founders of Slack were
working on before Slack was a failed online game called Glitch
([https://www.glitchthegame.com](https://www.glitchthegame.com)) :).

~~~
twww
Amazing! :)

------
thiscatis
I'm still not convinced by online code editors but this looks promising, you
do raise valid points of improvement though.

------
Raphmedia
Mods: This title makes no sense. This project is not called "Amour". This is
simply the french word for "Love". The title is "Makers + Glitch = Love".

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've replaced “Amour” with “Plop”. I'm afraid little sense can be
made of any algebraic combination of Makers, Glitch, Love, Amour, and Plop, so
we'll leave the rest of the title as-is.

------
romanovcode
Really dank memes in your article.

